# How old are GTR owners?



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Just curious, lets have a poll


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Excellent poll... would be interesting reading.

Would also be nice to stratify further i.e. Age group vs R32, R33 or R34.. (But then, i'm an accountant so perhaps i'm being over-enthusiastic about the numbers).

RAS


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Good poll, good to see some younger owners have managed to insure themselves, big cut off at 30 no doubt it will change as time goes on.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Older than Mark at Abbey but don't look as old as Mark at Abbey!


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

24 next month and cant decide between a JUN prepared 32 with 700bhp or a 33 with 640bhp?  
Bad points 
1. JUN has 125klms on the clock (but the JUN engine has only 10k on it) 
2. The 33 is white

Good points
They are skylines!

Andy


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

whats wrong with white it looks the nuts!!!!!!!!!!
get the 33


----------



## Tris (Jun 24, 2005)

21 with an r32 
god loves trade insurance.
Would be interested 2 no what cars people had b4 skylines


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Tris said:


> Would be interested 2 no what cars people had b4 skylines


2 cosworth's, 2 RS turbo's a renault 5GT turbo(crap)

28years old, never had a prob with high insurance premiums, cos I'm clever


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Had a 2.0 cav as a first car, then an MR2 Turbo at 18, then got my R32 GTR when I was 20, 22 on thursday and still got the GTR. 

Alex B


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

31 with just a few grey hairs.

I agree with you on that one Ian.
Mark you going to have that tattoo then it'll knock 10 years of ya.

Neil


----------



## Tris (Jun 24, 2005)

me myself some might find it hard 2 beleave but its the gossble truth
106 1.1
fiat punto sporting 1.2
toyota starlet glanza v turbo
nissan sunny gtir x4 Still have 1
nissan 200sx
lexus gs4 00
subaru impreza sti 4 type R (a very very poor car)
mitsy evo 4
Nissan syline gtr.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

26 with an R33 GTR 

Previous cars would be an Evo 5 (which I still have), an Impreza P1 & an STi 4 Type R.

Before that, nothing worth a mention! Lol.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

moleman said:


> Older than Mark at Abbey but don't look as old as Mark at Abbey!


Same here


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Vitamin E!!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Im 25 and I have an R34 tested at abbey and running @ 313.5bhp and 292.1lbs @ the hubs (still a baby lol), previously owned from last to first and power figures are at the flywheel:

U.K. Evo 8 MR FQ340 running @ 350bhp/350lbs,
U.K. Audi RS4 running @ 470bhp/430lbs,
U.K. Evo 7 FQ300 running @ 340bhp/325lbs,
U.K. Audi s3 225 running @ 260bhp/250lbs,
U.K. Audi s3 210 running @ 280bhp/265lbs,
and lol Punto turbo 1.4 running @ 150bhp/125lbs.

All bought new apart from rs4 and r34. 

My favourite so far and I've only owned it just over a month is the skyline, it looks the best out of all the cars i have owned and has the most tuning potential plus it drives like a dream. I love it!!!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm going to show my age here, but these are some of my previous cars:

Ford Escort 1300E (concours example)
Ford Escort Mexico (Mk 1)
Ford Escort RS2000 Custom (Mk 2)
Lotus Cortina (Mk 2)
Ford Capri 280
Audi Quattro UR Quattro
Gilbern Invader Mk 3
Porsche 911E
Subaru Legacy Turbo

I've still got a Chevette HS, if you know what that is?

Nigel


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

27.9.. 28 very soon.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I don't own a GTR, but I'm younger than Mark @ Abbey


----------



## Mind_control (Jul 4, 2005)

Havnt got a skyline yet but im hoping to have one soonish, my previous cars worth mentioning are

Astra coupe turbo (current)
Clio 172 mk 1
Renault 5 gt turbo


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Mercedes AMG Coupe Blue Black (pimp looking)
Carlsson Coupe Nauctic Blue (pure class)
190 2.5 16v Cosworth Smoke Silver (most reliable/useable)
ML 4x4 320 Blue (most thirsty)
BMW 325i Sport (E30) Avus Blue (rare & good looking still)
M3 Coupe (E36) Daytona Violet (most common)
Toyota MR2 Turbo Red (worst handling car)
Ford RS Turbo S1 (x2) S2 (x2) (most un-reliable)
Escort Cosworth T25 Imperial Blue (deprciation proof)
Rover 220 Coupe Turbo Blue (poor build quality)
Mitsubishi Evo 6 White (getting common)
Vauxhall Astra 16v Red (chavs steal em)

 Wow didn't realise how many cars i've been through!
I must be getting old


----------



## trxflushy (Jun 30, 2005)

big 50 on the 29 july only have a gts-t but at my age aint bad. first car hienkel-trojan bubble car. pretty crap at this computer stuff


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*You mean one of theses...*



trxflushy said:


> big 50 on the 29 july only have a gts-t but at my age aint bad. first car hienkel-trojan bubble car. pretty crap at this computer stuff










[/IMG] 
Thats a real head turner still


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

Whadaya mean 40+ ....


----------



## trxflushy (Jun 30, 2005)

yes thats the one left hand drive 400cc single four stroke.first drive out turned left out of my street up to the main road turned right and got stuck on a bollard then the door fell off.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Jabberwock said:


> Whadaya mean 40+ ....


OK... some one help me out here & put a 40 - 49, 50 - 59 & a 60 til i die option on here please! LOL


----------



## Crash Gordon (Nov 16, 2004)

Im 24
as for cars we had before, here goes, its a long list.

1) 1966 ford F100 (frame off restoration, with a 460ci)
2) 1994 Mitsubishi eclipse GSX
3) 1992 Mazda b2600i (work truck)
4) 1996 cavalier z24
5) 1998 Mitsubishi eclipse GS
6) 1996 Mitsubishi eclipse GS-T
7) 1998 Ford F150 STX
8) 1995 Mustang GTS (1000hp 6.3 liter supercharged)
9) 1997 nissan 240sx (prepped with rb26dett swap)
10) 2001 BMW 330ci (dinan everything)
11) 1995 skylineGTR v-spec (14k origional miles)(Still Have
12)1991 nissan sentra se-r (built with motor swap and turbo upgrade,and stroked sr20det)(Still Have)
13) 1996 Ford Bronco 4x4 (still have)

I have a tendancy of building cars too extreme,and selling them.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Far too old to list all my cars - would tie up the thread for good, favourite other than Skyline was my FTO not for speed but just an all round good car and a Jeep Grand Cherokee 5.2 V8 mildly tuned, scary round bends but could give a Porsche Cayenne a run in a straight line and the torque, amazing, climb a vertical wall in 4th and would go anywhere


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

26yrs old with R32 and BMW 325i E36.

Cars before:
- Mini 1275E 1982 (student days) original
- Mini 1275E 1983 (fully modded, 1360cc with full race spec) Still have till today. Top end 195 km/h, redline 7,400 rpm.
- Opel/Vauxhall GSI 2l 8v 20SE engine with extensive mods (2.1 litre, high lift cams)
- Opel/Vauxhall GSI 2l 16v 20XE engine with extensive mods spec pushing 180kW at flywheel. 63mm straight through exhaust!! Car used to wake the whole neighbourhood
- BMW 325is e30 2.7 litre with extensive mods pushing about 180kW at flywheel
- BMW e30 3 series with E36 M3 3.2 litre engine transplant. Power to weight ratio, this car was a monster!!!! In the 13s 1/4 mile bracket at high altitude and still normally aspirated.
- BMW e30 with Toyota Supra 7MGTE engine transplant
- BMW e30 2.9 litre turbocharged at 1.2 bar boost

After all that krap with NA tuned cars i realised that boosting is the way to go... you can do whatever the hell you want with NA but you can't even come close to turbocharging for power. But, in all honesty, for track work the NA tune cars were better.

RAS


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Got my GTR when I was 19, now im 21 and going for 1000hp

(im crazy)

Cars before:
98' Nissan Patrol
03' Nissan Xtrail
02' Nissan Navara (current workhorse)

Seems to be a trend


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Voted 26-30..... but had my GTR since I was 24


----------



## pdrobbo (Mar 18, 2004)

38 years of age , skint but happy  (2 R32 GTR's)
Oh and must be on 'midlife crisis' no.12 by now  .... 
past indulgances include lots of ford RS's , my beloved rwd cosworth and for 2 wheel fun two GSXR750's a yamaha R1 various 'crossers and my RD350LC race bike ...


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

26 with a lovley R34GTT my first nissan skyline and i love it. Cant stop driving it lol


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

24 - Bought my R32 GTR when I was 23.

previous cars - 

205gti which I converted to a 1.9
rover 214i which I still have
honda prelude 2.2vtec
peugeot 306 cabriolet which is actually quite fun and I still have
new style honda civic type R which was quality
Nissan Skyline GTR :smokin: and my own house and garage to put it in....

With no silver spoon in sight im quite happy with that.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

39 and a half from now on .......

and in reverse order

GTR 34
Mini Cooper S (still have)
Landrover Discovery Series II (still have)
Triumph Daytona 955i (still have)
Sierra Cosworth Sapphire 4x4 (still have)
Ford Sierra Estate 2.9 4x4
Landrover Discovery 200 tdi
Toyota Celica ST
LWB Ford Transit
Mini Van
Wolsey 1500
Raleigh 5 speed 
Roller skate with hardback book


----------



## brummie (Jan 13, 2004)

41-50 ..... last 10years

currently V35 (22mths)
AMG E320 (2yrs)
R34GTR stage 1 (2yrs)
R34GTR stage 1 (30mths)
BMW 840 (2yrs)
NSX (8ths)


----------



## Tris (Jun 24, 2005)

Did no1 have a pulsar gti-r


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm 26 with an RB26..

he he


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Tris said:


> 21 with an r32
> god loves trade insurance.
> Would be interested 2 no what cars people had b4 skylines


R5 Turbo, Lancia Delta Intergrale Evo 16v, Mistubishi Evo 5 (Yellow). All money pits with the exception of the Lancia. Go figure.


----------



## jb1 (May 1, 2005)

27 - GTR33(blue), before that GTR33(white) when i was 25


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

38 with a GTR32

from last to first
Vauxhall Astavan 1.7TD(still have)
Ford Fiesta 1.1 (still have)
Vauxhall Vectra 1.8LS
Rover 3500 Vanden Plas
Ford Transit
Vauxhall Astravan 1.7TD
Renault 14GTS
Ford Sierra 2.0LS
Ford Cortina 2.0 GLS
Ford Capri 3.0 Ghia
Triumph GT6 (superb car for a 17 year old)  Those were the days .....


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

30-60 'ish  

From first to last:

NSU 1200c
Mini
Maxi (a truly terrible car)
Marina (a truly, truly terrible car)
Triumph Stag - one of the good ones  
Mini
Peugeot 406 - sounded like a helicopter  
BMW 318
XR3  
Scorpio
Merc 190E
Merc 240C
R33 GTR

A lot of Fords in there, influence of the old man  
There's a definite trend overall - find an even bigger money pit and start filling it  

Ken


----------



## ludakris20 (Jan 13, 2005)

no GTR as cannt aford one  

got an 200sx at the mo. 

im 20, had the 200 when i was 19


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*61+ Years Old!*

Can't beleave it, theres actually one person on here whos 61+ years old & got a GTR  Come on who is it??? Anyone got any ideas?  
I gotta shake that mans hand!!!


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

20 when i got my grey 32 gtr.. 
21 now and i have the wine red one


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> Can't beleave it, theres actually one person on here whos 61+ years old & got a GTR  Come on who is it??? Anyone got any ideas?
> I gotta shake that mans hand!!!


Age doesnt have to mean anything if you dont want it to, Im 50 and theres 3 others over 50. Anyone who knows me would say that Ive never acted my age (not sure if thats good or bad ), to be honest I still feel as though Im somewhere in my 30's and Ive still got a lot left to do and Im sure the other 'older' members would say the same.

Dont think about age or you will get old


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

sky 1t said:


> Can't beleave it, theres actually one person on here whos 61+ years old & got a GTR  Come on who is it??? Anyone got any ideas?
> I gotta shake that mans hand!!!


I don't beleave this theres now 2 people over 61!
I hope this is right & not anyone messing about...hmmm.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

You should be encouraged, too many younger people get old before their time, pipe & slippers at 40, gut over the trousers and a by-pass at 50, brain dead at 55


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

gtr at 19 and still got it and gts-t at 18(not powerful enough)

robin.


----------



## Jabberwock (Jun 24, 2003)

sky 1t said:


> I don't beleave this theres now 2 people over 61!
> I hope this is right & not anyone messing about...hmmm.


Look at it this way - if we all keep our cars, it'll only get worse......   

I'm having my mid-life crisis now (I'm told  ) but it's encouraging to know that a late-life crisis is also possible  :smokin: 

Ken


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Im still dealing with teenage anxst at 50


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

That is my own, and 3 of my childrens


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

44 NBD  but can still pass for 18! IMD  

Key to Abbreviations: NBD Next Birthday
:IMD In my dreams


----------



## trxflushy (Jun 30, 2005)

50 this month the skylines took 15 years off me. or is it the deep tint windows!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

25 here. 

Fair play to the older guys  Reaping the benefits of your lifes hardwork and why the hell not!


----------



## Jamz (Dec 27, 2004)

Well I m getting my skyline next year and i will be 16 years old


----------



## cru7l (Apr 22, 2005)

25yr old with over 700bhp r32gtr


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

23, will be 24 in two months. 

Cars owned in the past:

None. The Skyline is the first car I've ever bought. The only cars I've driven before on the road are a couple of Clios (1.9d and a 1.2) and a Laguna all of which weren't mine really, they were either my parents or bought by them for me.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Jamz said:


> Well I m getting my skyline next year and i will be 16 years old


I think you should grow up a bit before buying a skyline!


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

106 xsi when i passed my test at 17. 2 months later a 300bhp 200SX S13. Now an R33 GTR at stage one. I'm 18


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I am approaching 60, but I would never want to admit such a thing on this site!  sssshhhhh.............


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Jamie_stevens said:


> 106 xsi when i passed my test at 17. 2 months later a 300bhp 200SX S13. Now an R33 GTR at stage one. I'm 18


How do you afford the insurance? and how much do you pay?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Jamie_stevens said:


> 106 xsi when i passed my test at 17. 2 months later a 300bhp 200SX S13. Now an R33 GTR at stage one. I'm 18


Wealthy parents?

Just be careful! I know how I drove when I was 18... I still see how most 18 yr olds drive nowadays too...


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

parents are far from wealthy, i was very lucky getting into a good trade as soon as i left school and from then have worked my bottom off saving moneys

I have a traders polocy on which i am a partner with my father. subsequently i have to buy and sell a few cars which suits me fine, infact i quite enjoy it (vechiles from japan) I am with tradex and the only way they would give me no restrictions is as a partner.

I know how most 18 year olds drive and i hate it, most of the time i am embarrassed of them. But at the same time lets be honest .........who buys a skyline to drive slow all the time?! i know theres a time and a place.

Already want more power!


----------



## hiroboy (Jul 26, 2004)

GTR_Cymru said:


> I've still got a Chevette HS, if you know what that is?
> Nigel


I always wanted one of them  My 1st Car was a Chevette
BTW I'm 38 aaaahhhhhhhh....


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I dont think 18 yr olds should be behind the wheel of such a powerfull car...period! they may think they can handle it but as far as im concerned there is still some imaturity at that age... you have no real life experience to be responsible enough.

There are exceptions, Alonso raced an f1 car at 19, but i dont think many have that natural tallent, not the mass of 18 yrs olds anyway..


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

GTR-Zilla said:


> I dont think 18 yr olds should be behind the wheel of such a powerfull car...period! they may think they can handle it but as far as im concerned there is still some imaturity at that age... you have no real life experience to be responsible enough.
> 
> There are exceptions, Alonso raced an f1 car at 19, but i dont think many have that natural tallent, not the mass of 18 yrs olds anyway..


In principle you are correct but doesnt the system deal with that with insurers refusing to insure most or charging horrendous premiums?
And I know there are ways round it (as above) but thats the exception, we are already tied up in regulation and laws for this and laws for that, I'm content with things as they are - you cant protect everyone from everything.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Hell!
You must be very bored on the island.
How often do you guys change your cars???
Economy must be fine in the UK.
I´m 26 and now have my 2nd car for 4 years now, before that I drove my mom´s Renault twingo (it made 186 km/h) on 145/13 tyres  

even my dad only had 5 cars in his life till now and he´s getting 50 this year.
And I thought I have a well pad job...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

I change my car on average at least once a year


----------



## doctawoo (Oct 27, 2004)

26 in November.

cars worth mentioning are:
S14 200SX with few bits n bobs (age 19)
Range Rover 4.6 Vogue SE (age 22)
E46 M3 Cab fully loaded (age 23)
last week (age 25)- R33 GT-R with slippy clutch! (finally came round to jap metal, nothing comes close to this car and how i feel) :smokin:


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Going strong on 37 years, and have had my R33 for a year now.

Before:
Citroen CX
Lancia Autobianchi
BMW 320i
BMW 2002
Peugeot 205 GTI
BMW 323i
VW Passat (BPU with 220hp and 360Nm)

/Håkan


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Jamz said:


> Well I m getting my skyline next year and i will be 16 years old


Let me guess... your browser homepage is cardomain.com


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> I dont think 18 yr olds should be behind the wheel of such a powerfull car...period! they may think they can handle it but as far as im concerned there is still some imaturity at that age... you have no real life experience to be responsible enough.
> 
> There are exceptions, Alonso raced an f1 car at 19, but i dont think many have that natural tallent, not the mass of 18 yrs olds anyway..



Your opinion is understandle so all i can say is i intend on going to many skyline meets and shows etc where i will be socialising and no doubt driving with some of you lot on and off the track. i'm sure you will see for your self then!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

29. List of previous cars...

Fiesta MkIII 1.6 Sport (11 mts)
Fiat 127 Sport Abarth (7mts)
Fiesta MKIII 1.6 Sport (18mts modified CVH -cam/pulley/carbs/manifold etc)
Honda Prelude 2.3i 4ws Auto (23mts)
Subaru Impreza MY95 UK Wagon (16mts)
Subaru Impreza MY98 UK Wagon (5 years -modified everything)
Toyota Supra MkIV Auto (15mts modified)
Subaru Impreza WRX STi 9 DCCD JDM (6 mts)
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR (30mts-current -modified)
Fiat Punto 1.4 (3 mts)
Honda Civic Type S (5 mts)
Subaru Legacy H6 Outback Auto (6mts-current)
Toyota Supra Twin Turbo (2mts-current)

By far my favourites were the modified ones.

Nito


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Nito.. did u have the Punto after the R34?? Must have been quite a change...

Anyway, here is mine.
18 - SAfrica -Ford meteor 1.3l
21 - UK - Jeep kit car for £300 
22- UK - Vauxhall Astra For £350
------note the price climb-----
23-UK-BMW 318is
24-UK-BMW E36 M3 Convertible
25 -uk- BANNED 
26-UK -Mitshubishi Warrior L200 runaround and Then R32 Gtr VSpec.
and 27 now.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

lol, yes. 

But the Punto was my work hack, I really enjoyed it actually, it was an orange colour, unfortunately the water radiator worked loose and punctured itself loosing its coolant and overheating! Most economical car I've ever owned! Still have the 34.

I'm suprised by how many owners in the 22-25 bracket, good on them, where there's a will there's a way.

Nito


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

not long hit the big 30  

previous cars

toyota corolla gt16 valve r.w.d. (AE86)
toyota celica 2.0 xt
toyota celica supra 2.8 widearch
bmw 325i sport
bmw 635csi
audi UR quattro turbo
porsche 944 2.5
porsche 944 2.7
porsche 944 turbo 220
porsche 928 S4

cars owned side by side

porsche 928 gt / audi coupe quattro 20V
porsche 928 gt / nissan 300zx TT short wheel base
nissan 300zx TT s.,w.b. / porsche 911 turbo
porsche 911 turbo / mercedes 190 2.5 cosworth
porsche 911 turbo / audi S2 quattro turbo
nissan skyline gtr32 / porsche 911 turbo (still have both)
vauxhall astravan (for work)
nissan sylvia with highly modded 260z engine ( for grasstrack racing)


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Speaking as someone who started driving in the late 60's early 70's the range of cars that most under 35 have had is fantastic by comparison.
Apart from the fact that there wasnt much money about the cars availiable now are a million times better than they were then.
We felt lucky to have a car that would travel more than 50 miles without brreaking down and 0-60 was not really a consideration.
It was possible to modify cars and we did but the potential now is beyond comparison, to get a real performance car then you had to be wealthy. 

Our fun was found putting 1300cc engines from Austin/Morris 1100's into Mini's, the gearing was all wrong as the 1100 had bigger wheels but the engines dropped staright in (and no MOT to worry about, or insurance for that matter) the car would climb a vertical wall in 1st and ran out of puff after about 55 but it went like stink in between.

All in all I would much rather be younger now, the good old days just werent.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

On the flipside, look at the congestion and enforcement nowadays. The traffic must have tripled or more in the relatively short (13yrs) time I've been driving let alone back in the 70's.

Plus, the old cars made it feel like you were going so much faster and the older technology made some of them a handful in their own right. One of my favourite cars was my little 127 Abarth, so much character and fun!

Nito


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

True, it wasn't all bad, I did have a lot of fun. 

Congestion was still around tho but more localised, London's av. speed hasnt changed much, central London that is, but elsewhere if there was an accident (and there were a lot more then) then the roads were blocked for ages as they were usually single lane. 
Plus in the holiday season it could take me 4 hours to get to Bristol from Torquay, and other roads could get blocked for ages by sheer volume of traffic on the first day of the hols. or cars would boil over etc.
Generally the roads were clear Dartmoor, near me, was a joy, totally empty and no speed limits, now you almost have to que to get on it.
No carsh helmets for motorbikes, a lot of people died but it was much nicer not to wear them.

All in all tho I'd still rather be young now.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Silver Heinkel Trojan bubble car
Cream Honda 360 and 360 estate
Green Mini
Navy Triumph Herald
White Nissan Sunny
Black Wolseley Hornet
Cream Nissan Bluebird (Japanese version)
White Toyota Carina ED (16v 2.0 Celica engine)
Cream Citroen BX 1.6 estate
Cream with red go-faster stripes Mitsubishi Pajero 2.4 diesel
Blue Nissan Bluebird (UK version, aunt's donation, hard to say no! ssshhh...  )
Blue Honda CRX Del Sol Vti 1595cc 160 bhp
Yellow Toyota Celica GT4 ST-205, white OZ wheels 252bhp
Silver Toyota Soarer 3 litre 230bhp
Silver BMW 320 
Dark blue Suzuki Escudo Nomade Helly Hansen (=Vitara JLX SE)) (Up for sale)
Black 96 Toyota Soarer manual, 2.5 litre VvT-i 430 BHP Originally drifter, resetup for road/track. (to present)  
Subaru Forester 2002 CrossSports 2 litre turbo 225bhp, earthed, lowered, Teins. On ship. Will replace Escudo next month as family runabout.  
Red Maxda 99 RX7 FD3S RS under development demo car, road/track (to present)  
Pearlescent 91 '31' Soarer stroked 5 litre V8, MP112 supercharger, Skipper hydro sus, one-off convertible (to present).  
White 99 GTR, Nur engine, & various other little tweaks. (to present) :smokin:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm now 28 . . And feeling old compared to some of you guys!  

Previous Cars:

1979 Opel Manta 2.0 16v (270+ bhp Road legal Sprint & Hillclimb car)
1983 Vauxhall Nova 1.2 (with full Grp.A tarmac suspension set up  )
1986 Vauxhall Astra 1.6 SR (again with a number of suspension bits done)
1990 Vauxhall Astra 1.8SRi (guess what...., more rally spec suspension bits!)
1998 Opel Astra 2.0SRi
2001 Honda Civic Type-R 
2004 Honda Civic Type-R (Mugen / Spoon / Compomotive bits fitted)

Current cars:

1990 Skyline R32 GTR (being developed . . . . .  )
1994 Honda Civic LSi (well it's my g/friends, and it's 'tweaked')
2005 Seat Cupra


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

About 25.3 at the moment.

Previous cars:

1982 Volkswagen Scirrocco GTi (sport exhaust system, air filter, lowered)
1983 BMW 323i (turbo converted)
1987 BMW 318i (original)
1980 Alpina B7 Turbo (tuned, making about 450 bhp and 520 Nm @ 1.2 bar)

Current cars:

1993 BMW 520iT (original apart from sound system)
1994 Honda Civic VTi (original as of yet)
1995 Nissan Skyline GT-R (BPU+ tuned, under development)


----------



## Matt_r34 (Aug 18, 2004)

im 23 and have owned, calibra, calibra turbo, golf gti, mazda rx7, impreza, r34 gtt and now an r33 gtr


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

29 now.

Have only owned 4 cars

1st Lancia Delta Integrale 8V
2nd Alfa Romeo 33 Cloverleaf 4WD
3rd Subaru Legacy Twin Turbo RS
4th R33 GTR VPEC
5th R34 VSPEC II (First ever new car)

Soon to own Civic Type R with supercharger and BTCC widebody kit  trackday and fun car / daily driver.

Interesting poll

As someone said the same poll with with ages and R32 and ages and R33 and ages and R34 would be interesting to see the split.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

going on 19 in march with a 02 Mspec Nur...talk about being blessed!


----------



## R33 GTR N1 (Oct 31, 2006)

20 YRS OLD AND OWNING MY 512BHP N1 LONG TIME SAVING LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

34 years old - 

started with an Oldsmobile Cutlass Calais Quad 4 in 10th grade. Engine lasted 80K miles. Crap really, but not so slow.

Then an Audi 200 Quattro. Nice car, unstoppable in snow. Fecking nightmare to fix.

Nissan Z32 (300ZX TT in the US). Fast, hard to control 

Nissan B13 Sentra SE-R - put over 300,000 miles on the SR20DE engine with nothing more than oil changes, I think I did the plugs once, the alternator twice (had a huge stereo system in that car). Forced to sell when I moved to Korea. Best car ever.

Hyundai Scoupe Turbo - needed a runabout and for $500, it fit the bill. The surprising thing is how fun that car is to drive - very short gearing, world's smallest turbo (not much boost but spools quick ), and Lotus did the suspension and it shows. Can weave through Seoul traffic like no one's business.

and then finally my Nissan R32 GT-R. It's a Nissan, which I have come to love - obviously not a status marque but they make damned good cars. The GT-R combines elements from my three dream cars - Audi Ur quattro, BMW E30 M3, and the Porsche 959. With perhaps the exception of the 959, the GT-R is superior in every possible way - and with barely breaking into Stage 2 mods, I'm at or past the 959 in power. If only the R32 wasn't shaped like a brick 

I may later try to build up an ur-quattro, but I keep thinking the way to go would be to take a shell and then drop a GT-R drivetrain into it  I'm done buying cars - if this car gets wrecked, I'll just replace it with another R32.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Now 36 and had fair share if shi***rs
Renault 5 1.1 ts
Fiat Uno 995 Fire edition
Lancia beta hpe 2l 16v
Opel manta gte Std trim
Opel manta 1.8 16v conversion
Vauxhall astra gte
Nissan sunny van
MG metro
Rover sdi 2.6
Rover sdi 3.5 vitesse
Vauxhall astra van
Volvo T5 estate
Bmw 735se LWB
Renault traffic lwb
Citroen eurovan
GM motorsports Nova 2ltr conversion (ex track car)
Opel manta with mahoosive bodykit that i cant remember the name of
with rover v8 stroked to 4l
Honda civic ls1.4
Nissan skyline r32 2.5 gts auto
Skyline r32 GTR Blue
Vauxhall carlton estate 2l
Skyline gtr r32 Black 
Nissan Patrol 4.2 l SWB diesel
Plus a load of buy to sells from the auction houses locally

MMM brings back memories
Jay


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)

22 now and so far have had

Nissan Sunny
Toyota Starlet Turbo
Nissan 200sx
Toyota Celica GT4
Toyota Mr2 Turbo
and now my Nissan Skyline R32 GTR


----------

